

New Basecamp - Perfectly Proportioned - leebossio
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3150-the-new-basecamp-perfectly-proportioned

======
brd
_"Furthermore, you’ll notice that each Project Card displays up to ten people
per card. This again is by design, as 10 is the sum of the first three prime
numbers (2, 3, 5)."_

If this didn't let you know it was an April Fool's joke, you should come over
to my place to watch Google's self driving car in its first Nascar event.

------
jinushaun
Articles like these citing the Golden Ratio probably sound silly to non-
designers, but to designers like myself, that's just how we instinctually see
the world. We don't sit down and explicitly use a particular math equation or
say we're going to apply the Golden Ratio. Some layouts simply look more
"right" than others even if we can't explain why.

Which is why there is something really off-putting about Microsoft's Metro
design style. Can't place my finger on it, but the layouts and proportions
just feel all "wrong".

------
equilibrium
I posted something similar regarding twitters layout sometime ago
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3310763>

------
obilgic
April 1?

------
tbsdy
Seems like an April Fool's Day double bluff. The Golden Spiral is actually
often used as the basis for laying out webpages.

A good article I found is here:
[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/02/09/applying-
mathemat...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/02/09/applying-mathematics-
to-web-design/)

